# Infertile to Rotten eggs



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

when one of the two eggs is a smelly infertile with a crack and eventually rot will it affect the fertility of the other egg and make it become rotten too?? it happens to some of my incubating pigeons and i have thought that the bacteria may transfer to the other egg through tiny pores of the eggs making the other egg become rotten too...


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Heedictator said:


> when one of the two eggs is infertile and eventually rot will it affect the fertility of the other egg and make it become rotten too?? it happens to my incubating pigeons and i have thought that the bacteria may transfer to the other egg through tiny pores of the eggs making the other egg become rotten too...


Hi Heedictator..........I can't say that I have ever encountered anything like that happening EVER . I've on the odd occassion had only 1 egg hatch while the other did not and each time the hatched chick has always been healthy , if after 20 or so days I just remove the infertile egg from the nest .


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

sorry i forgot to say~ what i really meant was a smelling rotten egg together with a fertile egg~ i think it may have a small crack or break that's why it was smelling~ my bad...


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Heedictator said:


> sorry i forgot to say~ what i really meant was a smelling rotten egg together with a fertile egg~ i think it may have a small crack or break that's why it was smelling~ my bad...


You'd have to think that any contents of a rotten egg from a small crack or break wouldn't affect the fertile egg .....the contents would either dry in the nest or the material in the nest would absorb the contents and not cause any great harm . From my own experience my birds will discard eggs from the nest that have been comprimised it's happened occassionaly with a boiled dummy egg that has cracked in the nest for whatever reason .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Any bad bacteria can harm the other egg if it gets trough the shell.. but the shell has a a protective nature to it.. but common sense tells me to throw the rotten one away..if it broke it would be gross and perhaps get on your birds.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> Any bad bacteria can harm the other egg if it gets trough the shell.. but the shell has a a protective nature to it.. but common sense tells me to throw the rotten one away..if it broke it would be gross and perhaps get on your birds.


that's the case if i happen to be not around their nest usually when i'm in school or when i don't candle the eggs and unsure if it is actually infertile or not then i'll notice it eventually only when it smells~ it also dirts and gets on the parents down feathers~ there was one time when the mother pigeon went out of the nest and flew carrying the infertile egg sticking in her 'brood spot' down feathers .. the rotten ones really smells bad even when you're not so near the nest~


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If they do not hatch in say give it 24 days of them sitting thow it out before you go to school.. you have to know what is going on in the loft and discard eggs as needed... or give them fake ones if you do not want to hatch any right now.


----------

